# DUK Events in Inverness 2013/2014



## AlisonM (Jul 27, 2013)

The local DUK is very active and I decided to post their upcoming events in case anyone in the area is interested.

*Tuesday 1 October 2013: *Guest Speaker: Podiatrist Gillian Anderson.
*Wednesday 13 November:* Guest Speaker: Diabetes Specialist Dietician (TBA)
*Thursday 12 December:* Pre Christmas Social Event, details to be announced.
*Tuesday 28 January:* ?How to live a full and active life with Diabetes?. Talk by Amanda Croall who is a local PE teacher.
*Wednesday 19 March:* Keynote speaker (TBA) update us on the local situation here in the Highlands.

These meetings are all held at the Spectrum Centre, Rose Street, Inverness and start at 7:30pm
*
Other Events*

*Friday 4, Saturday 5 and Sunday 6 October:*  DUK?s major funding raising effort this year and we have been asked to support it by having bucket collections at each TESCO store in Inverness. Volunteers collectors needed. If you have a couple of hours to spare let me know and I'll pass on your contact details.

*Saturday 16 November:* There will be a stand in the Eastgate Centre to raise awareness of diabetes for World Diabetes Day.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2013)

Ooh! Is Gillian Anderson a podiatrist now? Life after X-Files, eh?


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Is Gillian Anderson a podiatrist now? Life after X-Files, eh?



I did wonder, I suppose the truth is out there, and I'll let you know.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I did wonder, I suppose the truth is out there, and I'll let you know.



Hehe! Made me laugh!


----------

